# T-5 Hanging kits



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all,

Does anyone know of a source for reasonably priced hanging kits? I have two aquatic life fixtures that I need to suspend but do not want to pay $50 for a single kit.

Anyone have a diy source for the components to make it look clean and tidy?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I used cheap screw in hooks and cable ties... But then I saw you want it too look nice lol :S


----------

